# conventional western plow cable control problem



## cedaridge (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a 7-6 conventional cable plow that i bought this year for a cheap back up to my other plows. i took it off an 89 f-250 and installed it on another 89 f-350 diesel. the plow worked for sure when i took it off the 1st truck. now i installed a new constant selinoid and have it wired exactly like the digram shows from the Western manual. i can jump the selinoid across from big post to big post and the motor will run, and the same if i go big to small but it will not run with the cab controller. the only thing that i can think is the manual keeps talking about a groung thru the push pull cable. how do you check that or does anyone else know something else i might check. the pump does work. it is something from cab controller to motor power. ANYTHING WOULD BE HELPFUL


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*control*

kinda sound's like you are talking about the black wire from the control that completes a ground when you pull the controller .check to see if the wire is broken or the contact strip inside the control is burned or is to weak to make contact with the wire coiled contact strip on the end of the wire inside the control .:salute:


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

That is the very first thing that came to mind for me...was inside the joystick controller. Those tabs become wore and don't make adequate contact.


----------

